# Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???



## Patrick S. (15. August 2012)

Hallo Kameraden, 

heute geht meine Frage mal nach dem AKTUELLEN Gruß der Angler.

Klar...Petri Heil  ... ABER ... im Moment hört und liest man überall nur noch Petri...

Deshalb nun meine kleine Umfrage...wie begrüßt ihr euch am Wasser ???

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Hallo reicht ^^


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Freunde begrüße ich ganz normal mit "Servus, Hallo etc.". 
Angler die ich nicht kenne mit "Petri Heil". 

*Petri* find ich eigentlich völlig daneben, wenn wir schon das Privileg eines speziellen  Anglergrußes haben, sollten wir das nicht so verhuntzen - aber ich ertappe mich mittlerweile sehr oft dabei, dass ich auch einfach "Petri" schreibe :q


----------



## Eichelfritte (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Komischerweise wird das meistens zur Verabschiedung bei uns gesagt.
Zur Begrüßung sag ich aber auch immer Hallo


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Man wünscht sich bei "Petri Heil" ja genau übersetzt das "Heil des Petrus", so in dem Sinne: möge Petrus seinen Fischzug begleiten und ihm das Netz füllen und vor allen Widrigkeiten schützen. 
(Ursprung: Lukasevangelium, Kapitel 5)

Wie bescheuert hört es sich denn an, wenn man sich "des Petrus" zuruft, in dem man nur "Petri" sagt. (Petri = Genitiv)

Ich bin ganz klar für: Petri Heil ......... ein einfaches HALLO oder MOIN tut es aber auch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Moin..


----------



## vermesser (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ein einfaches HALLO oder MOIN tut es aber auch



Seh ich auch so, ansonsten ganz klar Petri Heil...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Lustige Frage.|supergri

Sagt ihr immer "Guten Tag" oder einfach "Guten"?

Ich halte es wie Franz.
Wenn ich jemanden kenne dann mit moin, hallo, na du alter Sack o.ä..
Wenn es aber fremde Leute sind dann Petri Heil!

#h


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

hee#h lauft schön rechts und grüßt die Leute

Naja je nach Situation und zu Grüßendem

"Gauf"

oder "Petri"

Grüß A.


----------



## Patrick S. (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Petri* find ich eigentlich völlig daneben, wenn wir schon das Privileg eines speziellen  Anglergrußes haben, sollten wir das nicht so verhuntzen



Ja, das sehe ich genauso...obwohl es tatsächlich schnell mal ein "Petri" wird...


----------



## Patrick S. (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Man wünscht sich bei "Petri Heil" ja genau übersetzt das "Heil des Petrus", so in dem Sinne: möge Petrus seinen Fischzug begleiten und ihm das Netz füllen und vor allen Widrigkeiten schützen.
> (Ursprung: Lukasevangelium, Kapitel 5)
> 
> Wie bescheuert hört es sich denn an, wenn man sich "des Petrus" zuruft, in dem man nur "Petri" sagt. (Petri = Genitiv)
> ...



|good: Tolle Erklärung...#6


----------



## Bassey (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Ganz klassisch auf Hessisch: Ei Gude, wie?


----------



## kati48268 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Mir ist das viel zu altbacken! 
Ud das 'Heil' geht sowieso gar nicht, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass es hier anders gemeint ist und mit dem anderen Dreck nix zu tun hat.

Da halte ich es mit diesem Hafensänger hier:


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Moin..


aber in der korrekten Form dann:
Moin moin. |rolleyes


----------



## solari (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Immer "Petri Heil".

Als Gegengruß kommt von mir immer "Petri Dank", allerdings wurde ich kürzlich von einem alteingesessenen Angler belehrt, das man nur "Petri Dank" sagt, wenn man "Petri Heil" zu einem gelandeten Fisch sagt.

Wie haltet Ihr das?


----------



## weserwaller (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ganz normal mit "Servus"




Den Fehler siehst Du ja wohl selbst


----------



## Aurikus (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Wie schon Einige erwähnt haben, grüße auch ich Freunde und Bekannte mit nem normalen Gruß, wie zbl. Mahlzeit, Tach Männer's, hi alles fit etc.! Eine Verabschiedung sieht dann aber so aus: "dann noch Petri Heil...."!!!
Wenn ich einen Unbekannten am Wasser über den Weg laufe dann sage ich "Petri Heil"!!!
In Foren ertappe ich mich allerdings auch mal dabei, dass ich nur ein "Petri" eintippe! Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme!!!


----------



## HRO1961 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da halte ich es mit diesem Hafensänger hier:
> 
> *aber in der korrekten Form dann:*
> *Moin moin.* |rolleyes


 


Falsch, das Moin wird lediglich regional (z.B. Ostfriesland)gedoppelt.

Also beides korrekt.

Zum Thema: Meistens Petri Heil. Zur Begrüßgung guter "Kumpels" dann doch mal ein Moin Bianca, Moin Mandy, Moin Martina u.s.w.:q


----------



## 2Fast2Real (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Hi

Mir isses wurscht ob jemand Petri, Petri Heil, Hi, Hallo, Moin, Moin Moin, Nastrovie, Vitam oder auf irgend eine andere Weise oder Sprache grüßt... Die Hauptsache ist das er grüßt bzw. meinen Gruß erwiedert so wie es der Anstand erfordert. Leider erlebt man aber oft das Gegenteil.

Gruß (Petri Heil )
2Fast2Real


----------



## welsstipper (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

sagen wir es mal so ... leute die ich kenne freunde etc ... moin, was geht usw ... 

andere angler petri oder ich nähere mich garnicht erst ...(bei kormoranen etc)


----------



## Carp-MV (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



> Ud das 'Heil' geht sowieso gar nicht, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass es  hier anders gemeint ist und mit dem anderen Dreck nix zu tun hat.



Bei sowas geht mir schon wieder die Hutschnur hoch aber ehrlich.... 
Wenn dir eh klar ist das dies mit einen anderen bekannt Gruß nichts zu tun hat dann kapiere ich nicht wieso ein Petri "HEIL" ein No-Go sein soll?

Achja und ich grüße jeden mit einen freundlichen Hallo und nur bei einen Fang eines Anglerkollegen gibt es dann ein Petri Heil.....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Bei sowas geht mir schon wieder die Hutschnur hoch aber ehrlich....
> Wenn dir eh klar ist das dies mit einen anderen bekannt Gruß nichts zu tun hat dann kapiere ich nicht wieso ein Petri "HEIL" ein No-Go sein soll?
> 
> Achja und ich grüße jeden mit einen freundlichen Hallo und nur bei einen Fang eines Anglerkollegen gibt es dann ein Petri Heil.....



Evtl. ist die Ursache eine konditionierte Abwehr gg. das Wort "Heil" ... durchaus nachvollziehbar wenn auch überflüssig.

Ansonsten Moin,moin o.ä.- zumeist etwas sehr freundliches weil ich am Gewässer immer ausgesprochen guter Laune bin -  und zum Fang als Gratulation ein "Petri Heil" ......


----------



## Colophonius (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Ich begrüße meistens mit einem knappen "Petri" und verabschiede mich mit einem "Petri Heil" ... Weiß auch nicht wieso


----------



## west1 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

salli


----------



## teddy- (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

mal so mal so wie es grad passt

der punkt fehlt irgendwie in der abstimmung


gruß stephan


----------



## silviomopp (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich begrüße meistens mit einem knappen "Petri" und verabschiede mich mit einem "Petri Heil" ... Weiß auch nicht wieso




so kenn ich es , anders nicht :m


----------



## Moerser83 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

ergibt sich immer ganz spontan...halte es so wie die meisten hier.


----------



## Breamhunter (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Für mich ganz klar Petri HEIL !
Der Jäger grüßt ja auch nicht nur mit Waidmanns. Hört sich ja auch ein bißchen dämlich an 
Zu dem Moin: Ich war während meine BW-Dienstzeit mal in Oldenburg auf Lehrgang. Beim Kompaniechef an der Tür hing ein Zettel: "Wir grüßen hier nur mit Moin"


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Ich versteck mich immer vor anderen Anglern, dass ich mir das nicht überlegen muss ;-)))

Ich bevorzuge aber meist ne angelunabhängige Begrüßung - je nach Gegend von moin bis Grüß Gott..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir ist das viel zu altbacken!
> Ud das 'Heil' geht sowieso gar nicht, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass es hier anders gemeint ist und mit dem anderen Dreck nix zu tun hat.



Und grade deswegen sollten wir altes Brauchtum nicht verstecken!!!
So langsam ist es mal gut... In diesem Land läuft doch so einiges schief.

Ich grüße wie es zu der Situation passt... Moin, Gude, Petri Heil und Guten Tag...


----------



## Aurikus (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und grade deswegen sollten wir altes Brauchtum nicht verstecken!!!
> So langsam ist es mal gut... In diesem Land läuft doch so einiges schief.
> 
> Ich grüße wie es zu der Situation passt... Moin, Gude, Petri Heil und Guten Tag...



Genauso isset, mein Gutster!!!!


----------



## Andal (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Hier in Norwegen niemals Petri Heil und schon gar nicht auf dem Wasser von Boot zu Boot. Rein akustisch ist das Petri viel schwächer und es bleibt nur ein schallender Heil-Ruf. Den muss und darf niemand mehr aus deutschem Munde hören; im Ausland zweimal nicht!

Ich Grüße unsere Gäste und alle anderen Angler mit "Moin..." und wünsche ihnen "Schöne Fische!" |wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

ich sage immer, wech da, du sitzt auf meinem platz 

nordlich, also im moin, egal ob morgens, mittags oder nachts ^^


----------



## mathei (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

immer so wie es mir gerade passt. in jedem fall wird gegrüßt.
ach so. seit wann dürfen die sachsen denn moin sagen ?
läuft doch einiges schief im land.


----------



## daci7 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lustige Frage.|supergri
> 
> Sagt ihr immer "Guten Tag" oder einfach "Guten"?
> 
> ...



Tjaaa ... ich sag ja auch nicht "Guten Appetit" sonden "Guden" oder halt "'n Guden" und auch nicht "Guten Morgen" sondern "Moin".
Von daher - "Petri - geht was?" oder "Moin - beißt was?"


----------



## Boerni (15. August 2012)

Sollten wir nicht lieber alle Etz am Wasser sitzen als darüber zu diskutieren ob Petri oder Petri Heil zu sagen??????


----------



## zanderzone (15. August 2012)

Moin zur Begrüßung!
Petri Heil nach einem gelandeten Fisch!
Und noch viel Erfolg, wenn ich gehe!

Kommt aber auch immer auf die Situation an!


----------



## kati48268 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Bei sowas geht mir schon wieder die Hutschnur hoch aber ehrlich....
> Wenn dir eh klar ist das dies mit einen anderen bekannt Gruß nichts zu tun hat dann kapiere ich nicht wieso ein Petri "HEIL" ein No-Go sein soll....


Ich finde diesen Gruß halt unglaublich altbacken, mit anderen Worten: sch***e.
Auch ohne Heil.
Mit aber sogar zum ko**en. 
Da sind mit hip-hopige Streetfischer mit ihrem Kauderwelsch ja noch lieber.
Jeder halt wie er mag.
Für mich völlig ok, wenn jemand so grüßt, ich kann's auch anders.
Die Waidmanns-Nummer ist genauso von gestern und für mich einfach voll daneben.



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und grade deswegen sollten wir altes Brauchtum nicht verstecken!!!
> So langsam ist es mal gut...


Nö.
"Nur" weil ich Angler mit Leidenschaft bin, muss ich nicht jeden Kack gut finden & mitmachen.

_Völlig OT:
Brauchtum... wenn ich das Julfest gebührend feiere, kriechen all die von lausigen Römern Unterworfenen knieend in ihren Tempel. Erzähl mir bloß keiner was von altem Brauchtum :g
_


----------



## kati48268 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich sage immer, wech da, du sitzt auf meinem platz


Der war übrigens #6


----------



## daci7 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Konsequenterweise müsste ich ja als bekennender Atheist und Religionskritiker den Petrusgruß komplett weglassen ... wie inkonsequent man doch immer - nein ... manchmal - ist.|kopfkrat

Und Bräuche ... braucht kein Mensch. Sind auch nur Moden von Anno dazumal, da halt ich das wie Kati.


----------



## Der-Graf (16. August 2012)

teilzeitgott schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage immer, wech da, du sitzt auf meinem platz



Für mich das beste Posting seit langem!  Made my day...

Und zum Thema: Ich könnte es spontan gar nicht sagen, wie ich wen begrüße. Das variiert doch sehr. Wichtig ist doch, dass man sich überhaupt begrüßt - in der heutigen Zeit (und insbesondere im urbanen Umfeld) ist das ja auch schon zur Seltenheit geworden. Da wird man ja schon komisch angeguckt (oder meist sogar bewusst weggeguckt), wenn man einem Passanten freundlich in die Augen guckt und kurz im Vorbeigehen "Guten Tag" sagt. Fand ich bei meiner Rückkehr in die Großstadt nach ü15 Jahren Dorf ziemlich befremdlich...^^


----------



## kati48268 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Rein amtsmäßig stellt sich mir diese Frage auch leider kaum, denn da muß ich ja brüllen, _"Papiere, aber zackig, und sofort von den Ruten zurücktreten"_


----------



## Margarelon (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Selten "Petri", meist "Petri Heil" oder erst "na, beißt was? Dann noch "Petri Heil"!"
Werde ich mit PH begrüßt, antworte ich natürlich mit PD.


----------



## sunny (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> nur bei einen Fang eines Anglerkollegen gibt es dann ein Petri Heil.....



Da ich noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen bin, einen Anglerkollegen zu fangen (die beißen ganz schlecht bei uns |supergri), weiß ich nicht, was man dann sagen tut . 

Begrüßt wird sich mit einem Hallo, Moin o. ä. .


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

freunde mit hallo,paar worte und zum abschied pertri heil
einfach nur pertri, empfinde ich als maulfaulheit
fremde eifach nur petri heil


----------



## fogman (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Gude, oder auch Ahoj.
Und gilt "Moin moin" nicht bereits als geschwätzig?


----------



## wusel345 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Da stellt sich mir doch gleich eine Frage, die mir schon seit langem auf den Nägeln brennt.

2 Angler begrüßen sich ja mit Petri Heil und Petri Dank.

2 Jäger mit Waidmannsheil und Waidmannsdank.

Doch wie begrüßen sich, verflixt nochmal, 2 Päpste? 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch die Antwort.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



> Doch wie begrüßen sich, verflixt nochmal, 2 Päpste?



Ich kenn nur den bayerischen Papst und der sagt bestimmt auch GANZ NORMAL "Servus" :q


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

für mich klingt so manche geschriebene Antwort so verdammt Hochdeutsch/exakt:m
Redet Ihr alle so?

Wenn hier der Angelspruch kommt wird da ein Bpedri heil
draus:q
das "Gauf" ist letztlich eine, naja Abkürzung von "Glück Auf"
wird gleich ganz gekürzt auf eben "Gauf" oder wenigstens auf
 "Gligauf" zusammengeschrumpft:q
Und Bayern - die Servus sagen, na ich weiß nicht:q
Irgendwie muss ich da woanders gewesen sein, blödes Navi

Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Doch wie begrüßen sich, verflixt nochmal, 2 Päpste?




Fangfrage gelle ?

Highlanderprinzip: Es kann nur einen geben:q


----------



## daci7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fangfrage gelle ?
> 
> Highlanderprinzip: Es kann nur einen geben:q



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkpahLQ8KTs
:m


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fangfrage gelle ?
> 
> Highlanderprinzip: Es kann nur einen geben:q


 
aber nur aktuell wohl ja, davon soll es auch schon 2 zu gleicher Zeit gegeben haben
Gruß A.


----------



## mathei (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rein amtsmäßig stellt sich mir diese Frage auch leider kaum, denn da muß ich ja brüllen, _"Papiere, aber zackig, und sofort von den Ruten zurücktreten"_



und wenn eine missetat entdeckt wird, kommt danach der spruch : laufen se mal 3 meter:q


----------



## Aurikus (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Doch wie begrüßen sich, verflixt nochmal, 2 Päpste?



Ganz einfach........Grüß Gott!!!!!!


----------



## Purist (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Benutze ich "Petri Heil" völlig falsch? Gegrüßt wird mit: Hallo, Moin, Gude, Guten Tach, Servus, Grüß Gott (je nach Region).. Petri Heil wird nur gesagt, wenn man einem Kollegen noch weiteren Erfolg wünscht, dieser antwortet dann mit Petri Dank. Natürlich können "Petri Heil" als Abschied auch Nichtangler sagen, was z.T. sehr häufig vorkommt, je nachdem wo man angelt.#c


----------



## KölnerAngler (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fangfrage gelle ?
> 
> Highlanderprinzip: Es kann nur einen geben:q



Mo mang ens, dat is esu nit räschtens!

Dat heeß nämlich e su:

Rheinländer-et kann nur  eine jeven!

Met fründliche Jröß

Dä KölnerAngler


----------



## Patrick S. (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



Purist schrieb:


> Benutze ich "Petri Heil" völlig falsch? Gegrüßt wird mit: Hallo, Moin, Gude, Guten Tach, Servus, Grüß Gott (je nach Region).. Petri Heil wird nur gesagt, wenn man einem Kollegen noch weiteren Erfolg wünscht, dieser antwortet dann mit Petri Dank. Natürlich können "Petri Heil" als Abschied auch Nichtangler sagen, was z.T. sehr häufig vorkommt, je nachdem wo man angelt.#c



Ganz unrecht hast du da auf jeden Fall nicht...mache ich jedenfalls - aber nicht immer - genauso...


----------



## Margarelon (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> aber nur aktuell wohl ja, davon soll es auch schon 2 zu gleicher Zeit gegeben haben
> Gruß A.



|znaika: _Klugschei*ermodus an:_
Sogar drei... 1409 gab es neben Gregor XII., dem römische Papst, noch den avignonischen Benedikt XIII.
Auf dem Konzil von Pisa wurde dann, unrechtmäßig, Alexander V. zum Papst gewählt. Da aber Päpste nicht "abgewählt" werden konnten, gab es also kurzzeitig 3 "Päpste"... 
|znaika: _Klugschei*ermodus aus_


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

welch Durcheinander, wie die wohl wen auch immer gegrüßt haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> welch Durcheinander, wie die wohl wen auch immer gegrüßt haben?|kopfkrat


Ich galub nicht, dass die sich überhaupt gegrüßt haben 
Das war eher Zickenterror...


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

stimmt , aber ihren Chef?


----------



## minimi (17. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

moin was geht?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Diese Frage ist weltbewegend :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2012)

*AW: Gruß : Petri Heil oder Petri ???*

Die Angelwelt bewegend jedenfalls.


----------

